

When To Dump That Great Idea - transburgh
http://www.forbes.com/2007/07/06/apple-amazon-myspace-ent-manage-cx_ws_0709dump.html?partner=yahootix

======
uuilly
I had this great idea to create a website where the content is covered with
hairsprayed MBA's telling my users things they don't care about. But I think
I'm going to "dump it." Thanks Forbes!

------
naivehs
This article is great for filtering applications for Y Combinator.

